# Kinh nghiệm chọn nệm cho khách sạn, nhà nghỉ



## Nguyen Lynh (10/4/19)

Bạn đang quan tâm đến loại hình kinh doanh dịch vụ khách sạn nhà nghỉ, bạn đang phân vân không biết lựa chọn loại nệm như thế nào sẽ phù hợp và đáp ứng được nhu cầu nghỉ ngơi tốt nhất cho khách hàng thì bài viết này sẽ góp một phần hữu ích cho việc lựa chọn nệm khách sạn dễ dàng hơn đấy. Mời các bạn cùng tham khảo bài viết Kinh nghiệm chọn nệm cho khách sạn, nhà nghỉ.

_



_
_Kinh nghiệm chọn nệm cho khách sạn, nhà nghỉ | Thegioinem.com_​
Để có thể làm hài lòng khách hàng khi họ đến với khách sạn của bạn thì điều kiện tiên quyết luôn được các nhà kinh doanh quan tâm đến đó là chất lượng dịch vụ mà khách sạn của bạn mang lại cho họ. Trong đó một chiếc giường êm ái luôn là điểm nhấn quan trọng, bởi nó sẽ là nhân tố tiếp xúc trực tiếp với khách hàng. Vì vậy khi lựa chọn nệm trong khách sạn các bạn can phải lưu tâm đến những vấn đề sau:

*1. Về kích thước nệm:*
Bạn nên bố trí tổng thể không gian phòng hợp lí, kích thước giường và nệm phải hài hòa với diện tích của căn phòng để mang đến cho khách hàng không gian thoáng đãng, thư thái. Bên cạnh việc chọn được một chiếc giường phù hợp rồi thì việc chọn được 1 chiếc nệm hợp lý cũng là vấn đề cần phải quan tâm. Bởi vì, chiếc nệm có vai trò rất quan trọng trong việc quyết định đến giấc ngủ cũng như sức khỏe của người sử dụng. Chỉ có chiếc nệm êm ái thì mới tạo cảm giác thoải mái và mang đến giấc ngủ sâu cho khách hàng.

*2. Về độ cao của nệm:*
Đối với Khách sạn, nhà nghỉ thì thông thường bạn nên chọn nệm có độ cao từ 10cm trở lên. Bạn nên chọn mua đồng thời giường và nệm để chọn nệm phù hợp với tổng thể. Nếu giường thấp thì bạn có thể chọn dòng nệm lò xo để có giường ngủ có tổng thể hài hòa.

*3. Về độ đàn hồi, êm ái của nệm:*
Điều quan trọng nhất là chọn độ đàn hồi và độ êm của nệm. Nếu được nằm trên một chiếc nệm có độ êm vừa phải sẽ mang đến cho khách hàng cảm giác thoải mái hơn. Chính vì vậy dòng nệm phù hợp nhất đối với không gian khách sạn và đem lại sư thõa mãn nhất cho khách hàng đó là nệm cao su, nệm lò xo. Lưu ý, bạn không nên chọn nệm bông ép vì nệm này khá cứng, nằm sẽ không thoải mái

*4. Nên nằm để thử độ êm của nệm:*
Để biết khách hàng có hài lòng hay không thì bạn nên tự trải nghiệm và cảm nhận trước đã. Bạn nêm nằm thử lên nệm, xoay trở một vài tư thế xem có cảm thấy thực sự thoái mái và phù hợp không. Không nên chọn quá cứng hay quá mềm. Một chiếc nệm quá cứng hay quá mềm đều sẽ không tốt cho cột sống lưng, ở những người có sức khỏe bình thường, thì khi nằm trên nệm quá cứng sẽ không cảm thấy được thư giãn và thoải mái. Một chiếc nệm lý tưởng nhất phải cho bạn cảm giác toàn thân được nâng đỡ và cột sống luôn được ở trạng thái thả lỏng tự nhiên nhất.

*Lưu ý:*_ Khi bạn đang có nhu cầu chọn mua nệm lò xo cho khách sạn của mình, thì sờ thử nệm và nằm thử nệm là cần thiết, nếu sờ tay vào thấy lò xo thì có nghĩa là chiếc nệm đó độn quá ít nguyên liệu bên trong, khi nằm sẽ có cảm giác con lò xo nó đâm vào người, rất đau và sẽ rất khó chịu, nếu dùng tay vỗ vào mặt nệm có cảm giác hơi rỗng, điều đó có nghĩa chiếc nệm không được đảm bảo về mặt kĩ thuật, các bộ phận bên trong ráp nối rời rạt và không chặt chẽ với nhau._

*5. Về thương hiệu:*
Trên thị trường có rất nhiều dòng sản phẩm nệm cao su và nệm lò xo với đa dạng mẫu mã đến từ nhiều nhà cung cấp khác nhau. Vì vậy, bạn nên cân nhắc kỹ lưỡng để chọn một thương hiệu nệm tốt và phù hợp cả về chất lượng lẫn giá thành.

*6. Về giá cả:*
- Với nệm cao su thì bạn có thể tham khảo qua một vài dòng như  Liên Á, Vạn Thành, Đồng Phú và Kim Cương...giá các dòng này dao động từ 5-10 triệu đồng (tùy thuộc vào kích thước nệm). Còn nếu khách sạn, nhà nghỉ của bạn thuộc dạng cao cấp hơn thì bạn có thể chọn dòng nệm cao su Kymdan nhé, loại này rất êm, bền và quan trọng hon hết là nó mang đến được sự sang trọng, thõa mãn được mong đợi của khách hàng

- Nệm lò xo thì có đa dạng mẫu mã và giá cả thì cũng được khá là hợp lí, từ các dòng sản phẩm bình dân đến các sản phẩm cao cấp. Qúy khách có thể tham khảo BẢNG GIÁ NỆM LÒ XO MỚI NHẤT , TẠI ĐÂY

- Ngoài ra, để tìm được một nhà cung cấp sỉ uy tín và giá cả ưu đãi là điều mà hầu hết các bạn đều quan tâm. Chính vì vậy, Bạn hãy liên hệ cho chúng tôi để được mức giá tốt nhất cho khách sạn, nhà nghỉ của bạn nhé. Điện thoại: 090 990 325 (Mr. Nam)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Thegioinem.com* là đơn vị chuyên cung cấp nệm dành cho khách sạn, nhà nghỉ với nhiều thương hiệu nệm cao su, nệm lò xo phù hợp với khách sạn, nhà nghỉ của bạn như: nệm cao su Liên Á, cao su Vạn Thành, cao su Đồng Phú, cao su Kim Cương, nệm lò xo Dunlopillo, nệm lò xo Liên Á, nệm lò xo Vạn Thành. Xem chi tiết TẠI ĐÂY. Chúng tôi có hệ thống gồm 11 chi nhánh trãi dài rộng khắp, giao hàng tận nhà nghỉ, khách sạn của bạn, với gía cả hợp lý nhất thị trường, cam kết cả về chất lượng lẫn dịch vụ, tư vấn tận tình cùng nhiều chính sách hỗ trợ khách hàng tốt nhất.
Hotline tư vấn trả góp: *0909060325*





*THÔNG TIN LIÊN HỆ:*
Website: thegioinem.com
Hotline: 0909 350 325

*Thegioinem.com*​


----------

